# Compact vacuum



## Katie n Rhett (Jun 30, 2016)

Any advice on a compact vacuum for our RV? Please and thank you.


----------



## Happy Camper2016 (Jul 3, 2016)

try these  Portable Vacuums


----------



## C Nash (Jul 10, 2016)

We got the little Shark Rockett and it is awesome little vac.  We use it in our MH


----------



## ToddandHeather (Jul 10, 2016)

C Nash said:


> We got the little Shark Rockett



x2 on the shark. Can't imagine using another vacuum.


----------

